# Manchester Marathon



## Julia (Apr 29, 2012)

Some of you know I have been training for a marathon. Well I did it today in all the wind and rain. I was pretty pleased with my time (3hr37m).

Blood sugars had climbed to 14.1mmol/l by the end, but I didn't care - I was so cold and tired. 

Legs are pretty stiff right now!


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

A huge well done and congratulations Julia .


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow. Well done Julia! 

Watch out for the hypos for the next 5 days.

Just surviving the weather deserves a medal. Not the best of days for it.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

Brilliant Julia! Many congratulations!  You beat my PB by a minute!  That's an excellent time given the conditions - don't mind the rain when running but the wind can make it hard to stay even-paced. When's the next one?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

Hehe! 3 replies all at the same time!


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! 3 replies all at the same time!



A photo finish ! 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Apr 30, 2012)

Great time, Julia. Hope you don't have to use stairs much for the next few days


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well done Julia - and especially yesterday as I can vouch for how absolutely freezing and wet it was!

I was stood at the side of the road clapping runners (including hubby) in a 
10k and it was so painful on my face!!

Lots of runners despite having lightweight waterproof jackets also opted for a plastic bin liner with a hole cut for head and arms!  

Well done on the marathon - thats some going in yesterdays conditions - especially with the wind trying to knock you over!

Unfortunately hubby is nursing a sore achilles today! Hope your aches are gone soon.


----------



## Julia (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I can barely walk today! 

Lucy, I too opted for the highly-technical bin-liner! Wore it for the first couple of miles. I also had a mini-panic about my pump half an before the start. The only time a pump has failed on me is when I got absolutely soaked during a 17 mile race a couple of years ago. I wanted to wear it clipped to my bumbag (that had my testing kit and jelly babies), but was worried it might get water damaged again (which I know it shouldn't). But a nice St Johns first-aider gave me a disposable glove to put over it.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 30, 2012)

Superb !!  Well Done !!    It was not very good yesterday (weather)


----------

